# Garlic - good antibiotic



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

DH believes garlic has cured 2 infections now. According to a Google search it's well agreed that garlic does the trick, but it just carries a big price: the odor. But I thought I'd mention this for anyone who doesn't know, since garlic is easy to grow yourself (as opposed to antibiotic pills) and could really come in handy if you have an infection and no other good treatment options.

You have to eat the garlic clove raw - cooked garlic won't do it. Also, you need to chew it as much as you can - just swallowing a clove whole or almost whole is not effective. It is definitely a big wake-up to the system to chew a whole piece of raw garlic clove. DH will do this twice a day until he thinks he feels better. 

The body odor is significant. You will sweat garlic. You will pee garlic. You will exhale garlic. This is why it's not a commonly chosen treatment.

I've heard you can buy garlic pills with the odor removed but I don't believe they are effective.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

You don't have to chew it. You can mash it in a dish and then just scoop that up with a spoon and swallow.


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah. Good point.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

shes right about the odor, i lived in an appartment one year with six hippies, one guy insisted on eating raw garlic, every day, morning noon and night....he could knock you over just walking by....ugh...I will NEVER forget that stench lol


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

Dark chocolate is supposed to remove garlic breath. Maybe it removes other odors, too?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We mash it add cold butter, stir and start cutting a loaf of bread. I don't think we smell it anymore, lol. Our family is planning "death by garlic".


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We eat as much as we can eat fresh but in something! Like bruschetta and fresh made salsa. I do use the garlic oil capsules and I do believe they work but fresh is the way to go.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

second hand garlic is never good lol....


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> We mash it add cold butter, stir and start cutting a loaf of bread. I don't think we smell it anymore, lol. Our family is planning "death by garlic".


Absolutely! Just tried a clove of garlic straight from the garden the other night. Grated into butter and spread on a toasted bagel. Yum, but boy was that some potent garlic!


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sure regular garlic is good for us, but I'm talking about curing an infection, which requires very intensive doses.

Also, on second thought, mashing it up rather than chewing it is probably not as good. You'd have to eat it about instantly to get the full effect. I'm sure it's a reasonable alternative if chewing garlic is just not possible for some reason, but it's best to chew it.

I've also read that chewing garlic and then keeping it in your mouth (between gums and cheek) next to an abscessed tooth can help the tooth, at least until you get dental care. I wonder if you did that for days if it might fix the tooth infection for the long term, as well (most people do it just as a temporary measure).


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

yes it can help an abcess and my sister has gotten rid of 2 that way. I believe it's 3 cloves a day to equal taking an antibiotic if you eat it raw. It's actually a little better to crush it and wait a few minutes because that gives time for the further development of allicin in the garlic.

My dh says the garlic works 2 ways. It kills bacteria, viruses and fungus and way #2 is it keeps people the heck away from you so you don't catch their germs ROFLOL!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I love garlic. I love dark chocolate.

What a combination. Works for me.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

roasted garlic will also stink i like it on toast instead of butter. Dh wasn't happy. he said I reaked for 3 days and the bedroom reaked of garlic. I couln't smell it.


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

I used garlic for over two years to control three abscess teeth. Still had to drain them, but no pain. You only need to take them two times a day. You could dice them then swallow they as good as chewing them, witch is good since my teeth were pulled 12 years ago.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Another good reason to chew it, is the tongue and gums begin the digestion process and go along way towards absorbing nutrients out of what you are eating before it hits stomach acid.


----------

